# should I take anti anxiety medication



## KarinStanley (Aug 26, 2012)

I have hashiomotos and have been writing due to recently been having a rough time. I am on the third week of severe insomnia. My heart races almost all night and sometimes during the day. sometimes I feel like I am having a panic attack. I have lost weight in the last few weeks. I have alot of symptoms of hyper but my doctor says since my labs are not showing this my symptoms are not due to thryoid. I have started seeing a psychologist to address the insomnia with CBT therapy. But it has gotten really hard to function- I had to quit my job and I have five children to care for. I was given a perscription for Xanax and I have put off taking it thinking I can work on the symptoms. But now I just want to get some sleep so I can function again. I seem to have a good day and then it is followed by a stretch of bad. My labs are
Got my lab results. TSH 2.17
T4 total 1.8 range 8.9 range 4.5 to12.0
T4 free 1.8 range .8 to 1.8
T3 total 79 range 76-181

Thyroglobulin antibodies 53 range less than 20
Thyroid per oxidase antibodies 424 range less than 35

TSI 89

Ultrasound nodule.

I am taking 75 synthroid

Thanks for all your support


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

KarinStanley said:


> I have hashiomotos and have been writing due to recently been having a rough time. I am on the third week of severe insomnia. My heart races almost all night and sometimes during the day. sometimes I feel like I am having a panic attack. I have lost weight in the last few weeks. I have alot of symptoms of hyper but my doctor says since my labs are not showing this my symptoms are not due to thryoid. I have started seeing a psychologist to address the insomnia with CBT therapy. But it has gotten really hard to function- I had to quit my job and I have five children to care for. I was given a perscription for Xanax and I have put off taking it thinking I can work on the symptoms. But now I just want to get some sleep so I can function again. I seem to have a good day and then it is followed by a stretch of bad. My labs are
> Got my lab results. TSH 2.17
> T4 total 1.8 range 8.9 range 4.5 to12.0
> T4 free 1.8 range .8 to 1.8
> ...


What I would do is find another doctor STAT!! You are hyper and it is my very humble opinion that you should not be on Synthroid at this time.

Why don't you try to find a Naturopathic Doctor in your area.

No one should Rx Xanax unless they are a board certified psychiatrist. This is a very very dangerous drug "especially" if it is not appropriate for your medical situation.

When were the above labs taken? Your TSH is probably where it is because of antibodies blocking the receptor site against the TSI. You have a lot going on in your body.....................a lot.

Your doc did not run the FREE T3; that would have been most helpful.


----------



## KarinStanley (Aug 26, 2012)

I am going to internist on Monday. These labs were done two weeks ago. I am trying to get to another endo but need referral. The other symptom I have is a lot of chills in the morning. I just can't turn off my brain to get some sleep. The Xanax was offered by ER doctor two weeks ago when went in due to heart pap.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Is your psychologist aware that your have the Xanax? What did the psychologist say? Just to verify, this is a Ph.D. or Psy. D. psychologist? Did the psychologist put you in touch or refer you to a psychiatrist from refills of the Xanax?


----------



## KarinStanley (Aug 26, 2012)

No the psychologist did not give me Xanax. She is a phd. The doctor in the ER did. I have not taken it. Being in the hyperarousal state and not sleeping is taking its toll. The endo I see suggested I take anti anxiety meds but she also thinks all my symptoms are not related to thyroid.


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Hi Karin, I am so sorry you are experiencing this...did the ER doctor mention beta blockers? I had to have a heart cath done in April - it was fine but there were a few times I thought my heart was going to pound out of my chest...had insomnia for months and months...that anxiety feeling...I can only tell you - every symptom I had was thanks to the thyroid...I agree - you need a second opinion....Please try and get some rest...God bless!


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

KarinStanley said:


> No the psychologist did not give me Xanax. She is a phd. The doctor in the ER did. I have not taken it. Being in the hyperarousal state and not sleeping is taking its toll. The endo I see suggested I take anti anxiety meds but she also thinks all my symptoms are not related to thyroid.


Welcome to the ''it's not your thyroid'' club. Most- if not all of us have heard that at least once. I'm not a big fan of psych drugs, but I see no problem with taking it at night(I'd try beta blockers first) to get a good nights sleep. This disease robs us enough of our concentration and a lack of sleep on top of that will make matters worse!!

I'm only on my 2nd endo, but most people have had at least 4-6 before they find 'the one'. I have found a group of ladies on the yahoo boards who have started self treating and they are doing much better. It's the route I'm taking, as I'm tired of begging and dealing with condescending attitude of my endo's. In the meantime I'm still in hot pursuit for the right doc.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

What you said Great Danes,
heart palps so awful the room seems to shake, but told its nothing to do with Thryoid.
So there we are, at home, wondering what the heck to think. 
I thought I must have developed a separate Heart problem as well as thyroid dysfunction


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Karin,

I didn't ask if the psychologist gave it to you.....I know a Ph. D. cannot prescribe......I wanted to know which MD specialty gave it to you. You responded the ER doc. But my questions were:

Is your psychologist aware that your have the Xanax? What did the psychologist say? Did the psychologist put you in touch or refer you to a psychiatrist from refills of the Xanax?

The reason I asked these questions was to find out if the psychologist knew you had the drug and if the psychologist wanted you to see a psychiatrist for a prescription.

Most psychologists, when appropriate, will refer you to a psychiatrist for the drugs. By taking the drugs you're helping the psychologist help you. How? The drugs make you more labile and receptive to treatment.

So if your next appointment with the psychologist is in the next week, you might want to address the drug issue.


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

I agree that it's important to talk to the psychologist about the use of an anti-anxiety med and get it confirmed through her/referred to a psychiatrist.

In the meantime, I'd ask the internist for an ambien Rx. It's the only thing that knocks me out when I have the tachycardia courtesy of my thyroid. 2 melatonin is enough IF the heart isn't really going, and over-the-counter benadryl-like sleep aids are okay if the pounding is milder. I save up the ambien for the bad nights. Typically, I'll have 2-3 bads ones in a row, then can revert back to melatonin.

Ambien isn't a good thing to take every night, but it is good to have in as back up for the bad nights. The stuff has kept me sane and I think it's worth talking to the internist about.


----------

